# Hello! Aloha!



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya & welcome


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome! have fun chatting


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the HF  That would have been an amazing experience waking up to wild horses. Do you recall the island you were on? There is a woman in our saddle club who rides a horse from up east someplace. It was from a rescue on an island where wild horses roam. Anyway, hope to see you post LOTS feel free to jump in anytime.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Wow that's awesome, must be a good experience!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. 

I have a friend in PA but she might be moving back to Georgia soon and i might get to see her again yay!! lol but thats the only person i know up there.


----------

